# MRU - Mantra Resources



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 September 2006)

Was sure there was thread for this upcoming IPO,

Anyway just found out IPO closed heavily oversubscribed, however due to scaling back and refund calculations the listing has been delayed by a week or so,

Allotments shall occur over the course of this week, expect mail outs by the end of the week,


This should be a cracker of a list, @ 20c list price mkt cap is around $10m FULLY DILLUTED (IE OPIES AS WELL)
@ 20c = $10m
@ 40c = $20m
@ 60c = $30m

I reckon a minimum list of 40c is in order, but we'll have to wait and see   

Watch today's WTN (Western Uranium 20c IPO) as an indication on how we can expect things to go, although I'd expect a much smaller premium given the fact that its a W.A. based Uranium float


----------



## nizar (26 September 2006)

Thanks for the update YT
Doesnt matter if listing date is delayed.... Good things come to those who wait   

Dont forget about the (20c) oppies, free attaching 1 for every 2 FPOs

So if this lists at 40c, oppies will be at 20c
ie. 150% gain not 100%


----------



## nizar (26 September 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Was sure there was thread for this upcoming IPO,
> 
> Anyway just found out IPO closed heavily oversubscribed, however due to scaling back and refund calculations the listing has been delayed by a week or so,
> 
> Allotments shall occur over the course of this week, expect mail outs by the end of the week,




Where did u get the info from?
Reliable source?

Still nothing on their website...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 September 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Where did u get the info from?
> Reliable source?
> 
> Still nothing on their website...




Its reliable info


----------



## nizar (26 September 2006)

YT

I called the mantra number and got the same info as u

I also blasted the lady that answered (poor girl) that they should update their website in an attempt to keep investors informed

It generally doesnt look good when the date is put back because 1st thing that comes to mind is that they couldnt raise the cash

Hence they should update the website about why there is a delay and the fact that the offer closed oversubscribed. Pretty much every1 that applied in the last week was knocked back.

Very poor investor relations if u ask me

Hopefully can still go off


----------



## Halba (26 September 2006)

not to put a dampener on things, but the market aint great right now


----------



## nizar (26 September 2006)

Halba said:
			
		

> not to put a dampener on things, but the market aint great right now




To put a perspective on things, it wasnt that great 2 weeks ago either, and UKL listed at 100% premium


----------



## wealthyshare (26 September 2006)

just rang Mantra few minutes ago, states all of us will have the answer by this thursday and will be listed early next week. best of luck all


----------



## alankew (26 September 2006)

Does anyone know the easiest way to sell shares (hopefully in Mantra).I have my own Commsec account but also applied on my 2 boys behalf.In the UK there were plenty of newspaer offers and it was possible to sell several holding in the same family name as long as the address was the same-is there anything here like that or do i have to set up different accounts for my boys.Thanks


----------



## nizar (27 September 2006)

Damn today wouldve been a good day to list.


----------



## Stinger (28 September 2006)

My allotment just appeared on my account. I only received 50% of what i applied for     but better than none.

Any ideas when it will be listing? ASX still has it as yesterday.


----------



## wealthyshare (28 September 2006)

Good on ya, i also got allocated for 1/3 what i applied for (10000 shares) listing date has not been confirmed.


----------



## nizar (28 September 2006)

wealthyshare said:
			
		

> Good on ya, i also got allocated for 1/3 what i applied for (10000 shares) listing date has not been confirmed.




Damn i only got minimum allocation


----------



## Simmo (28 September 2006)

I ended up sitting this one out. The 1 for 6 allocation wasn't enough to make it worthwhile for me. Looks like it was pretty heavily over subscribed, have no doubt it will list at premium.

Good luck to holders.


----------



## alankew (28 September 2006)

How do i find out if i have been allocated any shares.


----------



## Stinger (28 September 2006)

if you included your HIN with your application they will appear on your trading summary with your broker


----------



## nizar (28 September 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Damn i only got minimum allocation




The oppies did not appear in my holdings... Does any1 know wats going on?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 September 2006)

I got shafted up the end where the sun don't shine!!!!!!!!!!!!


Only 2 of my 6 applications have been given   

Still 2's better than 1   and its certainly better than none


----------



## nizar (29 September 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I got shafted up the end where the sun don't shine!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Only 2 of my 6 applications have been given
> ...




LOL YT
My oppies are there now


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 September 2006)

From what I gather the IPO was oversubscribed 3x over,

ie I put in 6 minimum applications from 6 Different accounts and only got 2 = 1/3


Wealthyshare only got 1/3 of what he applied for,

Nizar only got minimum (was it 1/3 as well?)

So should see 40c list IMO but MKT SENTIEMNT IS EVERYTHING (Which is looking good so far)


----------



## Stinger (29 September 2006)

I think listing will be tuesday or wednesday next week and if as heavily over subscribed as you mentioned it should list with a nice premium.

fingers crossed!


----------



## alankew (29 September 2006)

Interested to see what other people will be doing with their allocation of Mantra shares.I applied for 4Xminimum in mmy own name and also wife and kids and looks like i got lucky and got all 4 lots.Will probably sell 3 lots and keep one-hopefully paid for by the others so get it for "free".Have never had options before so can i trade these as normal.Post your strategies


----------



## nizar (29 September 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> Have never had options before so can i trade these as normal.Post your strategies




alankew - The options should appear in your account as MRUO. You can buy/sell through a normal broker. MRUO is the share code. Buy/sell/see depth just like a normal share.
I cant tell u what the best play would be, but as 20c options they should always trade, in theory, to a 20c discount to the FPOs. If they are trading at say a 10c discount or <<20c, then it would be an indication for me to sell. If they are trading at, say, a 30c discount to the FPOs, then buy the options, convert, and sell the shares. Too easy 

But having said that it was interesting to see WTN close first day at 21c but the oppies WTNO at 7,5c


----------



## alankew (30 September 2006)

Nizar whats an FPO


----------



## nizar (30 September 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> Nizar whats an FPO




Fully Paid Options
Shares are referred to as FPOs


----------



## radio-active man (2 October 2006)

Does any1 know when this one will hit the boards?
The lack of information flow is extremely disappointing.


----------



## alankew (3 October 2006)

Anyone got any more info on this yet.I still havent received notification of my allocation although it has been confirmed by phone but would still like some info and to see a letter that says it starts trading this day and this is how many shares you have.What other uranium flots are coming up and any other interesting IPOs


----------



## wealthyshare (3 October 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> Anyone got any more info on this yet.I still havent received notification of my allocation although it has been confirmed by phone but would still like some info and to see a letter that says it starts trading this day and this is how many shares you have.What other uranium flots are coming up and any other interesting IPOs




Hi Alankew
If you have allocated Mantra share, it should appear on your trading account by now, code MRU / MRUO.


----------



## NettAssets (3 October 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> What other uranium floats are coming up and any other interesting IPOs




Uranium Oil & Gas 
www.uog.com.au

Closing 8th Oct.
NA


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

Just spoke to the company,

Listing will be this Friday if not Monday,


ASX are at fault, apparantly with the roll out of their new system and public holiday on Monday they have been stuffing companies around, so if your annoyed ring ASX and vent!


----------



## nizar (4 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Just spoke to the company,
> 
> Listing will be this Friday if not Monday,
> 
> ...




I rang them as well.
Blasted the guy for lack of info to investors.
He reckons its not current practice to tell investors of the delay if u havent got another listing date. He reckons this monday though. Im not holding my breath as last week they said this mon or tues.

I explained to the guy that many other uranium floats have informed investors if their offer has closed oversubscribed via the website, why didnt mantra??   

And he apologised and said that it would have been a good idea. I then explained how obviously some good news like oversubscription can obviously add to the market sentiment of the company on the opening day.

Im very disappointed but anyway thats life...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

Agreed, while its not their fault that listing has been delayed,

Lack of info is!

And a simple website which had more than just the prospectus on it would have been better, ie like Niz said stating offer closed fully oversubscribed, damn poor PR,


----------



## alankew (5 October 2006)

Spoke to someone at the company today and she said that the offer was 50 times oversubscribed-does this seem possible


----------



## nizar (5 October 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> Spoke to someone at the company today and she said that the offer was 50 times oversubscribed-does this seem possible




doesnt matter 5x or 50x the point is, its a great shame that nobody knows about this.

how could this (great) news add to the market sentiment at the open if no1 knows it??
ie. that it was oversubscribed

i wanna find out which clowns are running this.....


----------



## alankew (5 October 2006)

Totally confused now.I have rung computershare 4 separate times and been told that i have received 4 allotments in mine and my wife and kids names only for the postie to arrive with 3 refunds and 1 allotment!


----------



## Stinger (5 October 2006)

If it was 50 or 5 times oversubscribed then there will be a lot of people wanting to buy on market on opening which should see the price rise nicely due to the large demand. 

I can't see why you get so worried that they havent put an ad in every newspaper in Australia boasting that they were oversubscribed. The interested parties will be aware of this from the allotment statements and refund cheques we received in the mail yesterday.

But if you are that worried i will be glad to take your allotted shares from you today at 20 cps.


----------



## alankew (5 October 2006)

Stinger i amnot worried but confused first by their lack of communications and mainly by the fact that i have phoned the registars at least 4 times and been told that all four of my families applications were successful only to find that only 1 application was successful.It is this sort of lack of communication that can spoil a float.I have a query with regards the options-are they subject to a qualifying period or are they mine now.(all except Stinger to answer   !!!!)


----------



## Stinger (5 October 2006)

Alankew your query with your allotment in my opinion has nothing to do with the management of Mantra, that has to do with Computershare.


----------



## alankew (5 October 2006)

Stinger could you perhaps answer my query about the options


----------



## Stinger (5 October 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> .I have a query with regards the options-are they subject to a qualifying period or are they mine now.(all except Stinger to answer   !!!!)




I could, however i know when i am not wanted!  :


----------



## wealthyshare (5 October 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> Spoke to someone at the company today and she said that the offer was 50 times oversubscribed-does this seem possible



What A shame to this company, why didnt they put up an annoucement then,if that really 50x over subscribed, thats a joke


----------



## radio-active man (5 October 2006)

announcement out.

MRU 4:49 PM  Admission to Official List 3 PDF 

starts trading Monday 11.00 am

finally


----------



## nizar (5 October 2006)

wealthyshare said:
			
		

> What A shame to this company, why didnt they put up an annoucement then,if that really 50x over subscribed, thats a joke





I second that.

However many of the OMC instos have participated in priority offer which is good news (the first good news from this company) including Merril Lynch, JP Morgan, ANZ and National Nominees.

11:00am monday so it is.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 October 2006)

So was I the only one to get 2 allotments?   

Well for all Melbournians, if MRU lists well (40c+)  we should meet up on Monday arvo and have a good drink up


----------



## Beethoven (5 October 2006)

lol i ended up sitting this one out for some reason.  Kind of regretting it now but hey at least i got the usa float that i wanted. So alls well that ends well.  Good luck to the people who are holding this share.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 October 2006)

Damn between the Instos they hold 32%
Directors probably another 5-10%

So top 20 hold 60% - They are the bourgeois 

And we few are the humble Proletariat (Karl Marx)


----------



## wealthyshare (6 October 2006)

Hey Guys,
what do you guys think the listing price would be, put in your guess


----------



## Stinger (6 October 2006)

List at 33 cents, close of day 42 from a high of 50

by wednesday next week, 63 cents

I have no idea, but this would be very nice!!  :


----------



## nizar (7 October 2006)

YT, yeh interesting how JP Morgan and Merril Lynch got shares above and belong their priority allocation.

Stinger - i wish. I reckon it will peak either on the first day a few mins after open or on the 2nd day.



			
				Stinger said:
			
		

> List at 33 cents, close of day 42 from a high of 50
> 
> by wednesday next week, 63 cents
> 
> I have no idea, but this would be very nice!!  :


----------



## kariba (7 October 2006)

Got my priority, plus 10,000 extra .... thank you!

I notice only 12 million shares outside the top20, so I imagine that the SP should remain strong with such little free float

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 October 2006)

Another Substantial holder notice, UK fund holds 8.35% (made up of Insto holidngs)

1. Details of substantial holder
Name: Anglo Pacific Group plc
ARBN: 009 475 398
The holder became a substantial holder on 5 October 2006.
2. Details of voting power
The total number of votes attached to all the voting shares in the company or
that the substantial shareholder or an associate had a relevant interest in on the
became a substantial holder are as follows:
Class of securities Number of Securities Person’s votes Voting power
Ordinary 2,670,997 2,670,997 8.35%


----------



## SevenFX (9 October 2006)

You early buyers are looking GOOD either way....

What time tis open....Is it 11am

EDIT: Sellers certainly want to squeeze this heaps on OPEN...??


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 October 2006)

Yawn 60% premium to IPO so far


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 October 2006)

Wait thats not including opies probably closer to 100% premium with opies


----------



## SevenFX (9 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Wait thats not including opies probably closer to 100% premium with opies




That's not in the BANK yet....as iit's not moving much


----------



## SevenFX (9 October 2006)

MRU bit of a fizza in first half hour.... no fireworks for this little puppy (yet)...?????

And the sellers and mounting up, as the buyers don't seem to want to confortably go over that .30c mark....????


----------



## nizar (9 October 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> MRU bit of a fizza in first half hour.... no fireworks for this little puppy (yet)...?????
> 
> And the sellers and mounting up, as the buyers don't seem to want to confortably go over that .30c mark....????




yeh the interest is not there, thats what happens when u f**k up   

i mite keep the oppies a bit longer term, but they are not drilling until year 2, but they are free, so nothing to lose i guess


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 October 2006)

I'm not complaing, turned $4k into $6k and still have 10,000 free opies,

Not a bad result, not a good one either my any measure though, so looks like no drinks to celebrate


----------



## SevenFX (9 October 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> yeh the interest is not there, thats what happens when u f**k up
> 
> i mite keep the oppies a bit longer term, but they are not drilling until year 2, but they are free, so nothing to lose i guess




Don't know about no interests, it's there, just at what price $$$$...????

I wish I had some, as a quick small (25%+) profit is much better that no profit... 

How did you f... Up..... I wouldn't of thought you wouldn't loose here... buying in at IPO


----------



## Sean K (9 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I'm not complaing, turned $4k into $6k and still have 10,000 free opies,
> 
> Not a bad result, not a good one either my any measure though, so looks like no drinks to celebrate




  

But YT! Can still get a decent bottle of vino for $2K!


----------



## nizar (9 October 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Don't know about no interests, it's there, just at what price $$$$...????
> 
> I wish I had some, as a quick small (25%+) profit is much better that no profit...
> 
> How did you f... Up..... I wouldn't of thought you wouldn't loose here... buying in at IPO




look at the volume, thats what i mean by no interest

bro i didnt f**k up, but the PR of this company did - big time

yeh YT fair point; any profit is better than no profit


----------



## alankew (9 October 2006)

Anyone tell me what this opened at as have been out all morning.Thanks


----------



## SevenFX (9 October 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> Anyone tell me what this opened at as have been out all morning.Thanks




.255cents


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 October 2006)

up 10% and a few uyers building, sold stock at 30c    but still have 10,000 free opies   

Who else sold from IPO and who's still holding?


----------



## alankew (11 October 2006)

Sold at 27c and still hold 5000 options.Bit dissapointed with the initial management of the float and feel it should of been handled better and may have produced a better result in the first few days but will still hold onto the options.Thanks YT for the heads up on this one


----------



## Stinger (11 October 2006)

Im still holding. Will think about selling should the price hit 40 cents


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 October 2006)

Up a lazy 20% buyers still coming on and sellers are nowhere to be seen


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Up a lazy 17% buyers still coming on and sellers are nowhere to be seen




Drinks on you YT. I sold PMH where I bought it and it's done up 20%


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 December 2006)

Guys see not even I can get it right all the time,


I knew MRU would get to 60c easily I knew it, I knew it, I knew it.

Why, well because after GBE ran it was the last African U Explorer with a tiny Mkt Cap and on top of the an Insto named AGP was buying everyday, just chasing up the SP,


I was going to buy 100k opies @ 20c 2 weeks back and didn't, opies are 40c now


It will probably continue to run and probably breach $1

And whats my stake? 5,000 measley free opies I still hold from the float  


A lesson to all, he who hesitates is lost


----------



## sydneysider (12 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Guys see not even I can get it right all the time,
> 
> 
> I knew MRU would get to 60c easily I knew it, I knew it, I knew it.
> ...





U are probably right about where MRU is going and that is probably up a lot further.


----------



## sydneysider (13 December 2006)

Stinger said:
			
		

> Im still holding. Will think about selling should the price hit 40 cents




Well price is now 50-60 cent range. Why is it so? IMHO OMC spun out its premier exploration play at Mkuju River which contains the Nyota Prospect which is a 25 square kilometer area covered in U anomalies (14). It carries "widespread and significant sandstone hosted U mineralization" with visible U throughout this prospect. One trench gave readings of 10 pounds per tonne over 1.9m. Sampling in the area had a high of 3.21% U (71 pounds per tonne). This area is contained within  a 120 sq km area that is also very prospective AND that is within a tenement package of 3,353 sq kms.

WMT is a next door neigbor and it is valued at $36.5 million on a lesser interest of 65% (MRU is 85%) on a much much smaller target zone of about 4 kms x about 1 km with similar high U sample values on a much smaller lease area. IMHO MRU may continue to run.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 January 2007)

JP Morgan has been buying 650k@70c since 22 Dec

This is the second Insto to be buying up, previously it was an Insto named AGP buying everyday around 50c

MRU is going higher, the Insto's love it and they're willing to pay up for it


----------



## nizar (9 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> JP Morgan has been buying 650k@70c since 22 Dec
> 
> This is the second Insto to be buying up, previously it was an Insto named AGP buying everyday around 50c
> 
> MRU is going higher, the Insto's love it and they're willing to pay up for it




YT bro please dont remind me about this one


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 January 2007)

Appears to be ready to breakout out from 74c All time high resistance,

Its poped its head up to 75c on low volume, will need a few more days and alot more volume, but if its confirmed 74c will then become support to move onward and upward


----------



## noirua (19 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Appears to be ready to breakout out from 74c All time high resistance,
> 
> Its poped its head up to 75c on low volume, will need a few more days and alot more volume, but if its confirmed 74c will then become support to move onward and upward




Hi Y_T, Taken your word on this and bought some stock, and it seemed to move up a touch further soon after. I think you know, I take chances, and if it all goes pear shaped, so what. Seems it may be worth a punt - good luck


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (24 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Appears to be ready to breakout out from 74c All time high resistance,
> 
> Its poped its head up to 75c on low volume, will need a few more days and alot more volume, but if its confirmed 74c will then become support to move onward and upward





CONFIRMED!

Look at depth 28k at 86c selling thats it!


----------



## kromey (24 January 2007)

Hi Chris1983 I know you follow african u stocks just wondering your thoughts on MRU?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 January 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> CONFIRMED!
> 
> Look at depth 28k at 86c selling thats it!




JP Morgan were the culprits, buying more on market at 76c+

Looks like the just want a position no matter what price, you'd think they'd slowly accumulate, 

Insto's have driven this from 20c to 85c+ with their accumulation


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 January 2007)

Having now well and truly broken out from 74c, this will provide support,

It appears that 90c will act as the new SHORT TERM resistance

So expcet to see 74c - 90c channel

Once 90c broken and confirmed will form support before moving higher,

I don't get why the Insto's love MRU so much, do they know something I don't?

Anyway will be interesting to see if JP Morgan have still been buying at these levels ie 85c-90c, if so


----------



## alankew (2 February 2007)

Yt somebody likes them,ann out today says that they have raised a further $7.28 M at 80c a share to institutional investors based in London(bloody Poms!)-sound like a vote of confidence and also hopefully a levelof support.They have also entered into an agreement to purchase a 90% interest in  a Tanzanian project.All subject to shareholder approval


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2007)

I thought that it was absolutely amazing that they were able to raise $7m+ at 80c, thats just unbelievable,

*If you look at the chart the share price had only been tradinG above 80c for 7 DAYS!* AND YET THEY WERE ABLE TO DO A PLACEMENT AT 80c   

Instos love this stock, I don't know why but they do, they really really do, It won't hang around 80c for too long and now 80c will be the lowest price floor, I'd expect any selling at or near 80c to be mopped up quickly.

How far can this baby run?


----------



## Halba (5 February 2007)

doesn't got a resource yet

only tenements in distant africa


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2007)

I know and yet Insto AGP was buying up to 50c,

Then JP Morgan started buying from 50c up to 80c level

Now a placement at 80c!

I can't believe I didn't buy more options on the open they were only 8c   

But I bought some more on Friday at 65c, better late than never


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Having now well and truly broken out from 74c, this will provide support,
> 
> It appears that 90c will act as the new SHORT TERM resistance
> 
> ...





74c - 90c channel Break Out! 

Now 90c will become support as every previous resistance level has done so before it, 

I reckon 90c - $1 channel, judging by previos channel timing may only take 1 week to break upward from

I just can't believe how hard this one has run, just like BMN which is loved backed and practically owned by Macquarie, when the Insto's get behind a U play, watch out!


----------



## Accaeric (7 February 2007)

quite impressive  

running similarly as BMN


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I just can't believe how hard this one has run, just like BMN which is loved backed and practically owned by Macquarie, when the Insto's get behind a U play, watch out!





I wonder how long $1 will hold as cap?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 February 2007)

It may just be me, but it seems as if someone is trying to Cap MRU at $1 to encourage selling

I don't believe that the 100,000 order at $1 and 250,000 at 98.5c are genuine,

If someone genuinely wanted to get out at those levels they'd have an off screen open order for that total volume, with only say 25k on screen

Looks much more like capping orders to me, guess stock was just running away way to fast!


----------



## alankew (8 February 2007)

YT do you think it is being done for a reason ie to allow an entry before release of news or is there some other reason to do this


----------



## j4mesa (8 February 2007)

This running of this share is unbelieveable............


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 February 2007)

alankew said:
			
		

> YT do you think it is being done for a reason ie to allow an entry before release of news or is there some other reason to do this




Gives the Insto's who *HAVE* been buying this stock up crazily a chance to do some more buying without paying 20% more each week, can't imagine Cap lasting for too long 2 weeks max


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 February 2007)

There is some huge accumulating going on at 85c, has to be an Insto buying in $300k + chunks,

They've done well to cap it and accumulate, hats off to them


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 February 2007)

I'm waiting for a "Change in substantial holding notice"

To see who has been manipulating the SP to acquire more shares, my gut tells me its JP Morgan and I doubt its AGP as they have done most if not all of their buying, I'd love it if itwas a 3rd new Insto say UBS or Goldmansachs or even Macquarie, 3 Insto's supporting a company are better than 2, will have to wait and see


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 February 2007)

Well looks like the Insto capping/accumulation is almost over,

Watch for a surge over $1 for a continuation of uptrend, once over $1 I expect a NTU type run


----------



## alankew (22 February 2007)

As YT said looks loike one to watch,options up 9%.Solid foundation at 80c for heads due to recent placing to institutional investors based in London.Projects are based in Tanzania so no Aussie goverment issues to overcome.


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2007)

Pretty impressive chart for something that hasn't dug a hole yet? Or have they some results to release?


----------



## Halba (22 February 2007)

drill results, assays, radiometrics anyone?


----------



## bigt (22 February 2007)

Out of interest, how much (if any) does OMC in MRU?


----------



## hypnotic (22 February 2007)

Hm..

Sellers are drying up on this one. Looks like this stock could break through the $1 mark very soon. Hopefully tomorrow!

From Kenna's chart we see the MACD just turned up today which is a great sign. but how far can we expect this one to go?? 

Here is the selling side that is visibe.. the highest is only $1.05 cents

Price Quantity Number 
0.975 2427 1 
0.985 10000 1 
0.990 49413 2 
1.000 50000 1 
1.050 19000 1 

However we do have a big gap in the buyers side we need that to be filled up to make a strong base for this share.. we might see some profit taking at $1.05 before seeing this baby shooting off again. This is only what i feel will happen, please dont take it for advice as always do your own research.

What does everyone think about this one?

Hypnotic


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for a "Change in substantial holding notice"
> 
> To see who has been manipulating the SP to acquire more shares, my gut tells me its JP Morgan and I doubt its AGP as they have done most if not all of their buying, I'd love it if itwas a 3rd new Insto say UBS or Goldmansachs or even Macquarie, 3 Insto's supporting a company are better than 2, will have to wait and see




Sometimes I scare myself (re timing), at 12.45pm today I posted it looked like the Insto was finished capping/accumulating, I also posted earlier this would be accompanied by a change in substantial holding notice,

Well it looks like the Insto is a London/Euro based on *FirstRand Ireland who have bought 1.7m@ 80c-90c = 5% of the company *

*
Insto Registry so far *  
*Anglo Pacific Group 5.8m = 18.13%*
*JPMorgan Chase       2m = 6%*
*FirstRand Ireland    1.7m = 5%*


OMC didn't keep much if any of MRU spin-off,


----------



## benwex (22 February 2007)

I got in at 85c YT. The Institutional interest in the stock makes it an attractive play. 

So what are we in for in the short term???

Benwex


----------



## Halba (22 February 2007)

mktcap $50m for tenements...any drill results?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 February 2007)

Hey Halba,

No drill results, no exploration, nothing just prospective grounds,

But I have never seen Insto support/buying like this before, pobably $25m+ In Insto dollars spent on accumlating shares + taking placement at 80c, they know something we don't 

Insot's aren't dumb there is no way they would be chasing this so crazily unless it has serious potential,

Nice work Benwex, buying at 80c was low risk IMO as a huge placement and lots of Insto buying happened there, I bought more opies at 65c


Time will tell why the Insto's are so crazy about this stock


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Insot's aren't dumb there is no way they would be chasing this so crazily unless it has serious potential.
> 
> Time will tell why the Insto's are so crazy about this stock



I hope you're right on this one YT. Wasn't long ago we were discussing instos taking up the BDG placement at 80 cents.....


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I hope you're right on this one YT. Wasn't long ago we were discussing instos taking up the BDG placement at 80 cents.....




LOL like comparing Chalk and Cheese, but point taken


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 February 2007)

Just thought I'd try and work out where the value is in this one, I doubt its in the Qtrly info but I've extracted the interesting parts, not too much so again I suspect there's something the Insto's know that we don't

_• Advanced planning for the exploration work program at the Mkuju River Project, which is scheduled to commence in February 2007;
• Continued to aggressively pursue other resource opportunities in Africa.
Having established an “in-country” technical and operational capacity in Tanzania during the December quarter, Mantra’s focus for the March 2007 quarter is on commencing exploration activities at the Mkuju River Project which is hosted in the highly prospective Karoo sandstones of southern Tanzania. The Board will continue to identify and review other opportunities in Africa including potential acquisitions, joint ventures, or investments in the resources sector, which can enhance Shareholder value._

*The key activities planned for the March 2007 quarter include:*• Commencing ground follow-up of existing airborne radiometric anomalies at the Mkuju River Project;
• Finalising preparations for a drilling program at the Nyota Prospect planned to commence during the June 2007 quarter;
• Finalising preparations for a detailed airborne radiometric and magnetic survey over the entire Mkuju River Project area, scheduled to commence in April 2007;
• Continued review of other resource opportunities in Africa.

OPERATIONS
Bahi North Project
(PLR 3251/2005 – Mantra 100%)
Uranium accumulation within the Bahi catchment system has been recognised since 1953 when an intersection of *0.15 metres @ 2,400ppm (0.24%) U3O8 * was recorded in a salt exploration program drill hole near the centre of the Bahi Swamp. The German uranium exploration and mining company Uranerzbergbau GmbH (“UEB”) identified a number of radiometric anomalies in the Bahi catchment area from an interpretation of airborne geophysical data and followed-up select anomalies with ground surveys and trenching during the late 1970’s (Figure 2).
Mantra’s exploration targets at the Bahi North Project are calcrete-hosted mineralisation in the surficial environment and sandstone-hosted deposits within buried fluvial channel systems.
*Exploration work commenced at the Bahi North Project in December 2006. Mantra’s exploration team, supported by a geophysical consultant, mobilised to the Dodoma region in early December to undertake a brief field campaign prior to Christmas.*

The work program will recommence in the June 2007 quarter. Compilation and interpretation of the newly acquired data will subsequently be undertaken as a prelude to drill target definition.

Mkuju River Project
(PL 2995/2005, PLR 2996/2005 – Mantra 100%; PLR 3793/2005 – Mantra earning 51% then 85%)
The Mkuju River Project is located in southern Tanzania, some 470 kilometres southwest of Dar es Salaam. It comprises three contiguous tenements covering an area of over 3,350 square kilometres (Figure 3).
The area was identified as prospective for uranium during reconnaissance exploration undertaken between 1978 and 1982 by UEB. Work completed on the Mkuju River Project during this period included geological mapping, ground radiometrics, trenching and sampling. *Secondary uranium mineralisation was identified in trench and rock chip sampling over a large area, with some values exceeding 1% U3O8.*
* A reconnaissance visit to the region and project area is currently being undertaken by Mantra’s exploration team* to assess the access conditions to the immediate areas of interest (Nyota Prospect, NW Trending Anomalies and the high priority airborne radiometric anomaly in the south-western corner of the project area) and to finalise preparations for the initial field campaign. Meetings with government officials at a Regional, District and Ward level have also been conducted. Weather permitting, *exploration activities will commence in February 2007.*


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd try and work out where the value is in this one,



Not sure if we can Sam. Highly prospective grounds, but they need to kick a few more rocks I feel. Market obviously likes it. And those instos...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2007)

Insto favourite Uranium Play Mantra has just acquired more U grounds in the higly prospective Tanzanian, Mozambique area, watch for a breakout above $1


----------



## Halba (8 March 2007)

we need more than dirt young trader


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 March 2007)

Really Halba?

The Insto's didn't when they stumped up $15m at 80c 

And some Insto's have continued to buy at these levels, 

I did myself a favour and realised these Insto's know something we don't

Also dirt has helped MRU go from 20c IPO to almost $1 and taken my free opies up to 80c


----------



## Halba (8 March 2007)

Thats ok young trader but I feel it needs some more results. Theres always plenty of time to buy on results especially with the mkt correcting.
Bear in mind they are grass roots - just at sampling stage.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 March 2007)

Well it looks like the London/Euro based Insto *FirstRand Ireland* have used this weakness to buy more, buying about 570k taking their Net position to 6.795%, hmmm how much more do these Insto's want?

*
Insto Registry so far *  
*Anglo Pacific Group 5.8m = 18.13%*
*JPMorgan Chase     2.0m = 6%*
*FirstRand Ireland    2.27m = 6.795%*



With a large placement @80c and constant Insto Buying, I'd say 80c is a floor for MRU unless the Stock Markets crash


----------



## Halba (10 March 2007)

> Hey Halba,
> 
> No drill results, no exploration, nothing just prospective grounds,
> 
> But I have never seen Insto support/buying like this before, pobably $25m+ In Insto dollars spent on accumlating shares + taking placement at 80c, they know something we don't





possible. But then that would be insider trading young trader. They have access to the same information as you and me.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 March 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> possible. But then that would be insider trading young trader. They have access to the same information as you and me.




Sure they do   

Lets wait 3 months and see


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Well it looks like the London/Euro based Insto *FirstRand Ireland* have used this weakness to buy more, buying about 570k taking their Net position to 6.795%, hmmm how much more do these Insto's want?
> 
> *
> Insto Registry so far *
> ...





Well well well, *FirstRand Ireland* have used this weakness to buy even more, bought 275k @ avg 88c taking their Net position to 7.756%

They really really must like MRU

*
Insto Registry so far *  
*Anglo Pacific Group 5.8m = 18.13%*
*JPMorgan Chase     2.0m = 6%*
*FirstRand Ireland    2.55m = 7.756%*


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 March 2007)

This is unbelieveable, JP Morgan were also buying, they bought another 2m over the last 2 months at an avg price of 80c

Talk about Insto vote of confidence!

*
Insto Registry so far *  
*Anglo Pacific Group 5.8m = 18.13%*
*JPMorgan Chase     4.06m = 12%*
*FirstRand Ireland    2.55m = 7.756%*


----------



## Halba (20 March 2007)

Just dirt YT, still not a drill result.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 March 2007)

Halba, never said it was anything more than dirt, but surely you must be a wee bit curious as to why these Insto's are continually buying?

Surely after so much Insto buying you think more than just "its just dirt" 

I'm sure a few others would also be curious why there is so much Insto interest in MRU

So yes its only got dirt, but its also got very strong Insto backing and I can't understand why,

Any thoughts?


----------



## nizar (20 March 2007)

Halba,

As investors we make money when the share price goes up.
Does matter if its because they found JORC of 10billion lb or whether they find jack all.
Dont waste your time trying to find reasons behind the movement.
Its stressful and probably not profitable, unless you want a job as an "analyst" 
Rather, Just trade it, and make money.
Dont complicate it.


----------



## mmmmining (20 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Halba, never said it was anything more than dirt, but surely you must be a wee bit curious as to why these Insto's are continually buying?
> 
> Surely after so much Insto buying you think more than just "its just dirt"
> 
> ...



Having insto on board might be a good thing, but having two many, it could be bad. When it getting crowed, somebody want out;

It is very profitable when institute start to buy the share, but Insto's action is not a reliable one after it has massed up enough stocks, and not buying anymore. 

The uranium stocks SP is controlled by supply and demand of shares.


----------



## mmmmining (20 March 2007)

nizar said:
			
		

> Halba,
> 
> As investors we make money when the share price goes up.
> Does matter if its because they found JORC of 10billion lb or whether they find jack all.
> ...



Nizar,

I cannot predict share price, but I can predict that Halba will love everything he hated in the past.


----------



## Atomic5 (20 March 2007)

Maybe they're all leemings and just buy cos other brokers are buying, thinking that the other broker knows something they don't. When they all realise they've been had they'll bottleneck the exit.   Hello South Africa. 

There's quite a few other miners in this Karoo, Sth Tanzania, Mozambique area, not just MRU. Hell, there's even PEN.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 March 2007)

Atomic5 said:
			
		

> Maybe they're all leemings and just buy cos other brokers are buying, thinking that the other broker knows something they don't. When they all realise they've been had they'll bottleneck the exit.   Hello South Africa.
> 
> There's quite a few other miners in this Karoo, Sth Tanzania, Mozambique area, not just MRU. Hell, there's even PEN.




Your probably right Atomic, I mean JP Morgan are probably "lemmings"    

I didn't say MRU was the only player in this area, if you read my posts they are concerning the fact that MRU is being backed by 3 Insto's (not brokers by the way but Intstitutional Investors, funds etc)

mmmmmining I actually reckon its better to have more Insto's on board, shows that multiple Sophisticated parties are confident in the company not just 1, also means that there are far less tradeable shares available for sale as they are being bought/soaked up buy the Insto buying.


It will be interesting to see what has got the attention of these Insto's, I see nothing other than "dirt" as Halba says and the dirt doesn't even look that great, ie not like BMN in its early days near Rossing and Langer, maybe there's a potential project/acquisition undegoing due dilligence? 

Time will tell


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> This is unbelieveable, JP Morgan were also buying, they bought another 2m over the last 2 months at an avg price of 80c
> 
> Talk about Insto vote of confidence!
> 
> ...




Well another Insto (or lemming" according to some  ) has joined the party, RAB Energy Fund, have bought 3.53m over the last 2 months

Now the Insto support looks like this, ALMOST 50% HELD BY THESE 4 INSTO's!  

*
Insto Registry so far *  
*Anglo Pacific Group 5.8m = 18.13%*
*JPMorgan Chase     4.06m = 12%*
*RAB ENERGY FUND   3.53m = 8.2%*
*FirstRand Ireland    2.55m = 7.756%*


----------



## Atomic5 (26 March 2007)

Hasnt even clicked over one public trade today on the back of news ???


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 March 2007)

Probably cause mkt knows that those Insto's are "lemmings" like u say,

I give it 1 month to be re-rated


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 March 2007)

Little bit of life,

Really needs to clear $1 so it can continue its uptrend

I think news will be required though to do this,

Overall it seems a low risk play given the fact that there are now 4 Insto's some of which are happy to buy between 80c - 90c


----------



## afroboy (26 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> It will be interesting to see what has got the attention of these Insto's, I see nothing other than "dirt" as Halba says and the dirt doesn't even look that great, ie not like BMN in its early days near Rossing and Langer, *maybe there's a potential project/acquisition undegoing due dilligence?*
> 
> Time will tell




Or maybe the institutions are backing management to do a backflip and offer MRU to Denison for a small profit ... just like they did with one other uranium exploration company in Africa 

Maybe management really know how to make some money for themselves.  Spinoff one companies assets... then sell them both separately for more than they could have got if all the assets were tied up in the original company


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 April 2007)

Is just itching to break out,

Over 300k on the buy side above 87c vs 3k on the sell side all up!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 April 2007)

Well it took its time but MRU has finally broken out above $1,

Theres about 100k on the bid at or above $1

All up there 435k buying from 86c up vs 12k all up on the sell side

This is what happens when long term holders like Insto's buy up, they take stock off the mkt and thus there's much less available for trading.

Enjoy!


----------



## nizar (12 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well it took its time but MRU has finally broken out above $1,
> 
> Theres about 100k on the bid at or above $1
> 
> ...




Looks the goods, i hope you still holding those free oppies YT


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 April 2007)

nizar said:


> Looks the goods, i hope you still holding those free oppies YT




Sure am Niz  

MRU has now established support at $1, it will be interesting when those Insto orders of about 300k below $1, ie 200k @ 87c, 33k at 90c 50k at 92c all move up above the new support level,

I'd say expect a change in substantial holding notice soon, 1 on the 4 Insto's on the registry had to have been buying of late


----------



## mmmmining (12 April 2007)

MRU can win a prize for share appreciation over 400% without single news on exploration. 

Something must be happening soon.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Sure am Niz
> 
> MRU has now established support at $1, it will be interesting when those Insto orders of about 300k below $1, ie 200k @ 87c, 33k at 90c 50k at 92c all move up above the new support level,
> 
> I'd say expect a change in substantial holding notice soon, 1 on the 4 Insto's on the registry had to have been buying of late




A few of those large orders have moved up above the new $1 support level, however about 400k is still below $1 so when they move up in order to get filled we will see more 'chasing up of the price' at $1.15 now, (I KNOW I KNOW NO NEWS, NO DRILLING BLAH BLAH, but I've put faith that these Insto's know something the mkt doesn't so I'll wait to see)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> A few of those large orders have moved up above the new $1 support level, however about 400k is still below $1 so when they move up in order to get filled we will see more 'chasing up of the price' at $1.15 now, (I KNOW I KNOW NO NEWS, NO DRILLING BLAH BLAH, but I've put faith that these Insto's know something the mkt doesn't so I'll wait to see)




Anyone looked at MRU buy vs Sell depth lately

*Theres 1.25M+ on the buy vs 34k on the sell*
*
Buys outnumber sells by 36 to 1*  
*
Of the buy volume almost 1M is at or above $1*  

Something is brewing and has been for some time


----------



## ta2693 (17 April 2007)

I hold some mruo. I find mruo closed at 0.87 whereas mru closed at 1.2 today. Does anyone know how to change mruo to mru? 
Thanks


----------



## BigJohnny (17 April 2007)

ta2693 said:


> I hold some mruo. I find mruo closed at 0.87 whereas mru closed at 1.2 today. Does anyone know how to change mruo to mru?
> Thanks




Hey ta2693, 

U need to contact the revelant share registry of MRU, and ask for the option exercise form. The process is not quick, so u may experience slippage beyond the 13c buffer.

cheers


----------



## ta2693 (17 April 2007)

Thank you very much. I got it.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2007)

Does that 700k order at $1.10 honestly think it will get filled sitting there


----------



## nizar (18 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Does that 700k order at $1.10 honestly think it will get filled sitting there




LOL even if he chases he wont get filled.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Does that 700k order at $1.10 honestly think it will get filled sitting there




It got filled   

Somethings up, no way that was just a random buy and sell, pre-organized IMO, some change in substantial shareholding notices soon me thinks!


----------



## nizar (18 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> It got filled
> 
> Somethings up, no way that was just a random buy and sell, pre-organized IMO, some change in substantial shareholding notices soon me thinks!




Tend to agree.
No way in hell someone just decided to dump that exact amount.
No way.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> It got filled
> 
> Somethings up, no way that was just a random buy and sell, pre-organized IMO, some change in substantial shareholding notices soon me thinks!




Insto buying and selling going on,
Anglo Pacific bought 1.7m and then sold 700k the other day, *net is that they have still bought another 1m* more,

I wonder which of the other 3 Insto's bought Anglos 700k? Another change notice soon me thinks


*
Insto Registry so far *  
*Anglo Pacific Group 6.8m = 15.74%*
*JPMorgan Chase     4.06m = 12%*
*RAB ENERGY FUND   3.53m = 8.2%*
*FirstRand Ireland    2.55m = 7.756%*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Halba (25 April 2007)

This is the weirdest stock on the mkt. Has the whos who of british institutions yet not a single exploration result. No idea when drilling and no significant anomalies. Very grassroots(mud,dirt).

Market cap now: $63m fully diluted. Needs a 2000t deposit to justify this mkt cap, esp in a bearish mkt which is starting to get critical of companies now.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 April 2007)

Halba said:


> This is the weirdest stock on the mkt. Has the whos who of british institutions yet not a single exploration result. No idea when drilling and no significant anomalies. Very grassroots(mud,dirt).
> 
> Market cap now: $63m fully diluted. Needs a 2000t deposit to justify this mkt cap, esp in a bearish mkt which is starting to get critical of companies now.




I agree, makes you think doesn't it, what the hell has MRU got that has attracted so much attention? ? ?


----------



## Halba (25 April 2007)

Young T it may be worth a look though. I am willing to bet it may be acquiring other tenements may be in different countries in africa. May be thats why all those funds got a look in. They do 'hint' at that. one for the watchlist. If it soaks up a deposit anywhere in Africa, it will be worth quite a bit. Risk: of no news. Rewards: mkt cap $60m so it could do a bmn/erongo.

Funnily enough no other uranium company has the who's who of funds/specialist uranium funds. They have all laid low elsewhere.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 April 2007)

Hey Halba,

I don't know, maybe and this is a big maybe they're looking at an old deposit, ie a previously discovered non jorc deposit in Africa,

 I doubt that prospective grounds alone are enough to attract so much attention, I mean why MRU? why not say ERN or GBE both have similar mkt caps but drilled grounds etc, 

I am confused but am backing the smart Insto money here


----------



## Halba (25 April 2007)

Actually GBE is pretty speculative also. Most of its grounds are trenching but not to the point of drill results. Their last anns(GBE's) were confusing in that they presented trench results similar to drill results. Be careful as trench is only across the land, it doesn't give idea of intersection width/thickness. I think only ERN is the only one where we actually know what they have which is acceptable. Maybe MRU will find an old abandoned historical deposit. Africa is the place to be to find those.


----------



## Halba (26 April 2007)

Notice AGP has cut its shareholding, and dumped some shares recently on the market at $1.10(shares received from placement at 80). They are locking in profits. I guess MRU was overcooked at $1+(mkt cap too high for nothing).


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 April 2007)

Halba said:


> Notice AGP has cut its shareholding, and dumped some shares recently on the market at $1.10(shares received from placement at 80). They are locking in profits. I guess MRU was overcooked at $1+(mkt cap too high for nothing).




Wrong Halba,

Have a look at my post below, AGP bought 1.7m and then sold 700k, so they were still A NET BUYER OF ANOTHER 1m SHARES!!!!



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Insto buying and selling going on,
> Anglo Pacific bought 1.7m and then sold 700k the other day, *net is that they have still bought another 1m* more,
> 
> I wonder which of the other 3 Insto's bought Anglos 700k? Another change notice soon me thinks


----------



## alankew (2 August 2007)

Stupid question but is this in a trading halt-just announced U JVs in Malawi but the sp is unmoved.Unfortunate timing but this would have caused a bit of a stir a short time ago but not even a comment or movement in SP


----------



## alankew (24 August 2007)

This has held up remarkably well considering all the recent market turmoil and also the current decline in U price and the general  indiscriminate negativity towards all U stock.Has seen some reasonable gains in the last couple of days.Had some interesting announcements that came at the wrong time.Recent ann saw an institution increasing their holding.Volume pretty reasonable today.Might be something happening,anyone else following


----------



## moses (24 August 2007)

Interesting. Hadn't been following MRU for a while. Checked it against last night's Neilson SMA and it came up looking good with buying pressure very positive. It tends to jump around the place though so don't treat the signal as inspired gospel. OTOH, its worth pointing out that there are only 6 sellers in the queue.


----------



## alankew (27 August 2007)

Moses would be interested to see what your analyser is saying about MRU,up around 20% or so but what about that spreadCant help thinking there is news on the way


----------



## moses (27 August 2007)

Alan,

Friday evening's SMA attached. Crudely it shows that the spec buying pressure (blue line) has increased, which is great for short term SP rises but obviously more risky. However, the black line "smart" pressure is still buying so the most likely direction for this stock is up.


----------



## alankew (14 September 2007)

Looks like your analyser was doing its job Moses,announcement out today including the following,heads up 6c and options up 12.5c
Assay results returned from a limited reverse circulation (“RC”) drilling program conducted at the Nyota Prospect, located in the north-west of the Mkuju River Project area, have confirmed the presence of multiple stacked mineralised horizons and include the following significant intersections:
MNIR-1:
13m @ 740 ppm U3O8 from 10m
(incl. 7m @ 1,229 ppm U3O8 from 12m)
MNAR-1:
10m @ 781 ppm U3O8 from 39m
(incl. 7m @ 1,014 ppm U3O8 from 39m)
MNAR-2:
17m @ 354 ppm U3O8 from surface
(incl. 2m @ 955 ppm U3O8 from 5m)
(and 3m @ 600 ppm U3O8 from 12m)
8m @ 491 ppm U3O8 from 21m
(incl. 2m @ 1,085 ppm U3O8 from 21m)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 September 2007)

wow break out to all time high!

No sellers left

However I am very dissapointed in the upcoming merger, why?

Becasue MRU and MAV are both OMC spin offs

Why spin them off seperatley, then merge them?

Sounds like the deal makers are just board


----------



## kransky (28 September 2007)

yes but look at how badly mru needs liquidity... no sellers! i like this stock a lot but have not bought in because of this!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 December 2007)

Amazing, simply amazing,


The stock has gone from a 20c IPO (with 1 for 2 free opies) to a $2 + stock

Its easily a 15 Bagger+ (with opies included) over 12months

CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kransky (12 December 2007)

It was pretty obvious ages ago they were onto something great looking at the excellent trenching results but so thinly traded...

Its a bit weird how the trading of $200k in one day has taken the value of the company from 62M to 76M..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2008)

Mkts correcting???? Correction what correction

Check out the chart on MRU

Its gone from 20c to $3.50 today WTF!!!!!!!!!!!

I have made an aboslute fortune on these in % terms like 1000%, would be like 10000% if I held my entire original position ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Words cannot express

I got 2x $2k allocations in the IPO = 20k shares + 10k options



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I got shafted up the end where the sun don't shine!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Only 2 of my 6 applications have been given
> ...





I sold my shares on listing for $6k and had 10k free options which I converted and so was holding 10k shares which were free because of the profits from the intial sahres

I forgot about these until today when my broker just called me and said hey what are you doing with these 10k MRU

I said sell sell sell, made $35k profit 

If I held my original position in these it would be a $100k ie 20k shares at $3.50 = $75k + 10k opies at say $3.30 = $33k = $108k minus $4k IPO application = *$104k profit form a $4k investment!!!!!!!!!!*

 cest la vi


----------



## michael_selway (27 June 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Mkts correcting???? Correction what correction
> 
> Check out the chart on MRU
> 
> ...




Omg so many stocks you mentioned have done well today alone!

Thanks

MS

-------------------------------------------


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 June 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I got shafted up the end where the sun don't shine!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Only 2 of my 6 applications have been given
> ...






michael_selway said:


> Omg so many stocks you mentioned have done well!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...




Hey thanks Michael, pitty I don't hold them all for maximum returns

With hindsight I'd be a multi gagilionaire!!!!!!

but $35k better than nothing here, especially considering I had no idea I still held any of these lol


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 May 2010)

Looks like Young Trader lucked in big with MRU way back then. Nowadays they have progressed toward mining with pre-feasibility followed next by a definitive feasibility all the while having increase resource size. 
$78 million in bank with 127 million shares. Anyway it was the island reversal that caught my attention as the chart shows. Not perfect technically because of the dissimilar gaps but it will do me for an island reversal. Announcements hrmmmff.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 May 2010)

Defying the market trend down and hitting $5.39 today. Very strange. Nevertheless on this occasion a reversal did follow through and possibly because of resource size increasing.


----------



## Trader Paul (4 December 2010)

Hi folks,

MRU ..... volume has increased over the past 6 weeks and
other technical indicators look stong, as well. 

Looking for a positive spotlight to focus on MRU and some 
possible news, early this week ... 

have a great week ahead

  paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (7 December 2010)

Hi folks,

MRU ..... no news, as yet ..... but ticking up nicely, so far ..... 

have a great day


    paul



=====


----------

